# Benidorm. New LPG station.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Posted this in reply to a question on another thread. I know many of you go to Benidorm so thought this might be useful to you. It's not far off the AP7 so useful for those travelling further south too.

Repsol GPV Terra Mitica 
CR CV-70 P.K. 47 
3500 Benidorm

co-ordinates: 38º 33â€² 35" N - 0º 8â€² 4" W

decimal: N38.55972, W00.13444

Google Earth does not show the site but it's announced as a new one on this site: http://www.gasmocion.com/nueva-estacion-de-servicio-de-autogas-glp-en-alicante/

so I guess it has recently opened.

This is a useful site: http://www.mylpg.eu and almost right up to date although it doesn't yet show the one above, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thought it worth bumping. Lots will have missed it and it can't be added to the LPG database because it hasn't worked for a year or so, Alan.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Alan

Thanks for the information, i'm sure it will come in handy at some point, i'll be down that end at the end of Jan.




Many thanks 

Regards
Ray


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*Lpg*

you already passed on that info to me thanks for that, we fly back on Sunday ater being home we have been for a few weeks and have left the motorhome at Almafra site were we will spend the rest of the winter there at least until March looking forward to that its the first winter we have spent in Spain since i retired in Aug looking at the map it onlys looks approx 6 miles away from the site so it should be easy to go and fill up my refillable LPG bottles up maybe see others down there

Mick


----------

